# Biken in der Toskana/Maremma



## Ralf zwo (16. Februar 2002)

Hi,

Wir fahrem im Mai für 2 Wochen in Toskana/Maremma
Nähe Grosetto ans Meer.

Ich suche ein bisserl Infomaterial zum biken auf in Gegend.

Für alle Tourinfos, Links etc. bin ich sehr dankbar.
P.S falls jemand Tips zu Essen gehen, Wein, Unternehmungen hat, Her damit!

Danke


----------



## Super7 (16. Februar 2002)

Also wir waren vor kanpp zweieinhalb Jahren auf Klassenfahrt dort. Anfang Juni war es und es war sau heiß. Wir waren in Forte dei Marmi. Ist nördlich von Pisa am Meer. Von dortaus hatte man einen geilen Blick auf die Berge im Hintergrund (Abruzzen). Die waren so maximal 2000 Meter hoch. Da kann man bestimmt was machen. Was auch gut ist ist das Hinterland der Toscana. Zwischen Florenz und Pisa. Wir waren dort im Da Vinci Museum (die Stadt heißt VINCI). Also die Landschaft da ist der Traum. Hüggelig und Weinreben solange das Auge reicht. Also das macht bestimmt Spass zwischen den Weinfeldern (Berge sind s ja keine richtigen) rumzufahren. 

Also das sind die Tips die ich geben kann.
BNoch ein Geheimtip. In Florenz auf die Kuppel vom Dom gehen. Der weg dahoch ist abenteuerlich und die aussicht ein Traum.

Viel Spass dort

http://www.azur-camping.de/reisen/reise_02_det_toscana.html

die Homepage hat auch geile Bilder und Tipps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardy (16. Februar 2002)

Hi,
waren schon zweimal unten in Massa Marittima ist zum Biken der Oberhammer !!!!!!!
Dort ist ne bikestation, haben jeden Tag außer Samstag insgesamt 6 verschiedene Level an Touren laufen ist eine Single-Trail Paradies haben ne Tour z.B. 40km 1400hm davon 32km pur Single Trail.
Kann man auch Tageweise mitmachen

email: Podere Massa Vecchia <[email protected]>

oder:
http://www.massavecchia.it

Viel Spaß


----------



## Tom:-) (3. Februar 2005)

alter thread neu belebt:

tach zusammen,

bei uns steht die vorbereitung auf die bikesaison in der toscana in den letzten zwei aprilwochen auf dem programm. wie ich desöfteren schon gelesen habe ist die alta-maremma wohl so ziemlich das geilste mtb-gebiet der toscana. da wir am liebsten auf eigene faust touren fahren bin ich auf der suche nach:

a) guten Karten (wo bekomme ich die)
b) tourenempfehlungen (mtb)
c) unterkunft (für 6-10 leute im ferienhaus)

vielen dank für eure mithilfe  
tom


----------



## 007ike (3. Februar 2005)

Dann schau mal im Tourist Info in Massa Maretima vorbei. Die haben dort ne Karte mit beschilderten Touren. Super! Macht Laune. Dort wirste auch bestimmt ne Unterkunft finden.


----------



## Danimal (3. Februar 2005)

Tach zusammen!

Wir waren letztes Jahr bei Talamone, etwas südlich von Grosseto. Direkt bei Talamone liegt der grosse Maremma-Nationalpark, in dem jedoch leider nur auf zwei asphaltierten Routen mit dem Rad gefahren werden darf. Zum Wandern ist der aber absolut traumhaft!

Wenn Du dort Radfahren willst, würde ich mich mehr in Richtung Inland orientieren, weil die platte, ehemals sumpfige Maremma im Küstengebiet nicht wirklich aufregend ist. In Richtung Magliano, Pancole kann man aber ganz gut Meter machen. Das ist jedoch definitiv kein Singletrail-Revier, sondern am besten für Asphalt/Staubstrassen-Touren geeignet. Bei den etlichen kleinen Feldwegen muss man sich auf reichlich böse Hunde und Sackgassen einstellen.

Wenn Du Bock auf nen ordentlichen Col mit astreinem Blick hast, kann ich Dir die Halbinsel Monte Argentario (oder so) empfehlen. Von Porto Santo Stefano gehts da oooordentlich rauf (für die Verhältnisse da unten).

Wir hatten in der Maremma viel Spass!

Cheers.

Dan


----------

